# Polyurethene over Thompsons Water Seal?



## elks (Sep 16, 2010)

So we have an deck we are finishing. The legs and frame were coated by Thompson's water Seal by someone else. It has been a couple weeks. In the mean time a decision was made to use porche and floor polyurithain instead. Can we pain over the Sealant? Thompsons claim you can as long as you use oil based paint and the sealant has been applied for a week or longer.

What are your thoughts? If needed the Thompsons will work, just like the looks of the grey paint on the top.


----------

